# 2-ft Wide Door Layout - Progress



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, all,
I haven't been on the forum for a while; got some catching up to do. I had to interrupt building my 2-ft door layout to deal with the real world for a while. Been working on it on and off since then.

As outlined in this earlier *thread*, I don't have room for a permanent layout. I do setups for single events, and tear down afterward. But I wanted a standard course to test cars and experiment with track and scenery on. I decided to build a test circuit on a 2-ft wide hollowcore door. But I also wanted it to be a fun-to-drive course that could be used for informal racing with friends. It would be stored in the garage standing on-end, and could be quickly set up on our small dining table for testing or racing. It had to be light enough to be handled by one person.

To save weight, everything possible was done with foamcore board and paper, soaked and strengthened with white glue (Elmer's). The paper-and-glue scenery might not take the impact of high-performance modern magnet cars, but seems tough enough for the T-jets, AFXs and AFX-mags that I plan to run. And it's easily repaired.










Here's a picture of the current state of the layout.










And it really is light, and transportable. 21 pounds at the moment. How many of _you_ guys can do ten reps one-handed with _*your*_ slot layout?










Hah. I thought not. Wusses. 

I've got the track pretty smooth and most of the basic scenery in place. Still plenty to do - front and side fascia to hide the edges of the foamboard. An electrical input panel (right now it's just bare wires and alligator clips or a Tomy terminal track), and driver stations. Full cloud backdrop like the right end has. Trees (removable) instead of clumps of fall lichen scattered loosely around. And more.

All buildings, trees and details will be removable, and I plan to have two complete sets, one for a road course with town and rural scenery suggested by the early Watkins Glen grand prix 1948-52, and another set for a conventional raceway, with grandstands, bleachers, etc. Because front-to-back space is so tight, much will be done with low-relief flats instead of full 3-D models.

What started out as a simple quickly-built test circuit quickly fell victim to "mission creep."  Once I settled on the over-under track plan, it was clear that scenery was not going to be simple, and I might as well do it nicely. Besides, the scenery is the fun part.

I've posted pictures with descriptions of each step of construction so far, at my Imgur *"Tanglewood Glen" album*. Everybody is invited to take a look, and ask questions or make comments here on the forum. I'll be posting more as I go along.

:wave: I want to thank all the forum guys for the good help and advice at the beginning, but especially Nuther Dave for saying "Try them all and pick the one that you like to run on." It took longer that way, but I love the feel of this course.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would say..."Dang, D! Mission accomplished!!!!
I whole different idea on track making, made with splendid detail.
Great work!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to this track!!! Now I know!!! You got yourself a winner for sure. Portability, great looking scenery, tough enough for a tjet, but light enough to exercise with!! :lol: I was expecting good things after seeing the great snowmobile layout around the Christmas tree, and you certainly exceeded my expectations!!! Nice job!! Be sure to pop this in the sticky table thread when you get'er done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fantastic Job DSot...*



Dslot said:


> :wave: I want to thank all the forum guys for the good help and advice at the beginning-- D


Your welcome. Looks great and glad to hear you like the feel of it too. It's not always possible to get both workin for ya, so if you have that's really terrific. Great use of non-standard methods and materials to suit your needs and situation. I have 2 requests though.... 

1) JoeLED is correct... Post some pics in the Track Build Sticky Thread in this forum. It's our "coffee table book" of member tracks. It'd be great to have it on there for posterity's sake.

2) Please See Below....







... nd


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Please See Below....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAARRRRGH! That was quick! 

The TM told me if I wanted her to take the pictures before she leaves, we needed to do it right now. So I just slipped my bare feet into the shoes, grabbed the layout and headed out onto the deck. Who'd ever see?

Hadn't counted on doing the goofy pose. 

Sharp eyes on this forum. :freak:

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

From now on, I'll be the guy wearing clean underwear, just in case I'm in a traffic accident.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was gonna say something 'bout the socks, but it's pretty clear you've been working out with the track, and I'm in no shape to get my @ss kicked!! :tongue: :jest: :lol:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Lol...well Done!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

That track knocked the socks off.

Nice layout by the way


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2-ft Wide Door Layout -*

*Very nicely done ! Love the elevation changes and way she rolls along. Smooth tour for sure.

Bear :thumbsup: *


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Very nicely done ! Love the elevation changes and way she rolls along. Smooth tour for sure.*[/SIZE]


Thanks, Bearsox. I appre...... wait a minute ... Bearsox?​
_*SOX??!!!?*_ 

_*... SLO-O-OWLY I TURN ...*_

-- D


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Thanks, Bearsox. I appre...... wait a minute ... Bearsox?​
> _*SOX??!!!?*_
> 
> _*... SLO-O-OWLY I TURN ...*_
> ...


ahh hahahah ! Love the Stooges reference !:wave:

Bear


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

DSLOT - Enclose that deck with a Florida room. Talk about a nice sized slot car room.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Better no socks than bunny slippers...

Sweet lookin' track BTW.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2-ft Wide Door Layout -*

*Bunny is funny Russ hehe ! 

Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I really enjoy the imagination in uilding " mini tracks " . I'd like to see more examples of this type of build.

I was really impressed with the suit case track that was posted on one of the BB's last winter. I think Roger Corrie posted it but I'm not 100 percent sure.

More , More , More !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonzo


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome skills!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I just spent 2 days looking in the archives for mini or door tracks.

D-Slot , it seems this isn't your first go-round at building mini tracks. I commend your workmanship.

Gonzo


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*computerized track*

I'll have to search for the documentation to go with this.

Maybe we need a thread just for door slab & other small tracks?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

That's quite interesting John. It appears that it might be a roto molded palstic track . Maybe a "first track " design but unique all the same.

I'll be interested in seeing what you find .

While on the subject , and I think I've mentioned it before , I think it was Roger Corrie that posted several shots of an oval track built in a suit case with scenery. It was Off The Hook .

Hey John , after some smoke settles around here I do plan to come back up and race with Ya'll. I'm still getting your postings. See you soon .

Tom / Gonzo


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Computerized track!!!! Wow that is cool. Any info on this set up??


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

kiwidave said:


> Computerized track!!!! Wow that is cool. Any info on this set up??


I've got the story to go with it somewhere buried in the race room. You have to understand how much is crammed in way too little space along with a pair of track tables & room for a bunch or racers too in the room! Will go on another search after I finish a cup of coffee. . . . . . . more at 11:00!


----------



## dwyaneward (Sep 1, 2017)

Just finish reading both threads of this door layout. I am new to slot car or at least have not setup a layout since early 70's. I like to use your plan if that is OK for re-entry into slot cars.

Dwyane


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

dwyaneward -

Anyone is free to use anything I've posted in Hobbytalk, as long as they don't republish my text or artwork and claim they did it. :wave:

-- D


----------



## dwyaneward (Sep 1, 2017)

Dslot said:


> dwyaneward -
> 
> Anyone is free to use anything I've posted in Hobbytalk, as long as they don't republish my text or artwork and claim they did it. :wave:
> 
> -- D


Thanks Dslot, I see your from central Texas. I am in Fairview TX, north of Dallas

Dwyane


----------



## Gimlet4cars! (Jun 3, 2019)

Dslot said:


> dwyaneward -
> 
> Anyone is free to use anything I've posted in Hobbytalk, as long as they don't republish my text or artwork and claim they did it. :wave:
> 
> -- D


Great! You are always a big help!


----------

